# Zoysia grass help!



## Acutarel (Jun 23, 2018)

This is my lawn right after mowing it. Seemed relatively green before I mowed it, what's wrong???


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Has this greened back up since you mowed it? Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Unless your riding mower is a trim triplex, that is what is wrong. I see shredding and tearing.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Did you ever scalp, or at least bring the HOC power than your regular cutting height?

If not, Zoysia like Bermuda, will show the prior seasons dead grass.

&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

raymond said:


> Did you ever scalp, or at least bring the HOC power than your regular cutting height?
> 
> If not, Zoysia like Bermuda, will show the prior seasons dead grass.
> 
> This would explain why it's green before cut and not after. Unlike what Connor says in his video, for us with Zoysia and Bermuda continuing to cut at lower height won't natually lead to greener grass without removing the thatch and dead old grass. 👍👍


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Did you ever scalp, or at least bring the HOC power than your regular cutting height?

If not, Zoysia like Bermuda, will show the prior seasons dead grass.

This would explain why it's green before cut and not after. Unlike what Connor says in his video, for us with Zoysia and Bermuda continuing to cut at lower height won't natually lead to greener grass without removing the thatch and dead old grass. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Unless your riding mower is a trim triplex, that is what is wrong. I see shredding and tearing.


I maintain my Empire at 2.75" and it is super thick. Should I not be doing this? I just like the height and it's ability to choke out weeds


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is why a scalp for Bermuda or Zoysia to me means seeing dirt.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Gregau33 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > Unless your riding mower is a trim triplex, that is what is wrong. I see shredding and tearing.
> ...


I hope you are in a location that never gets cold, rainy or cloudy ever. Empire at 2.75" gets fungal diseases something awful unless it is sunny and dry all the time. Zoysia chokes out weeds at any height short of dirt. If you do have weeds and the Zoysia is thin at a given height of cut that is not down to the dirt, I look for nematodes.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

I have a newly sodded Meyer zoysia yard and was unsure if I should scalp it next spring or not.

Also being the first growing season I have been cutting mine at 2" with a Honda rotary. Should I go lower this year or just wait till next year?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Talental said:


> I have a newly sodded Meyer zoysia yard and was unsure if I should scalp it next spring or not.
> 
> Also being the first growing season I have been cutting mine at 2" with a Honda rotary. Should I go lower this year or just wait till next year?


Since it's newly sodded, I would wait until next year. Scalp it down as low as you can when you start to see green up and have some warm weather forecast. Your rotary will be your limiter as far as cut height is concerned, as you will need to raise the cut height after scalping to avoid continuously scalping. I have some Meyer that is maintained with a reel at 7/16" with the rest of the lawn and it performs admirably.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I plan on buying a Tru-cut reel mower before next spring. My yard needs a good leveling though. 
Being just the 2nd growing season, will next spring be to early for a leveling job?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Talental said:


> will next spring be to early for a leveling job?


Nope, that should work great.


----------



## Hambone79 (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks to be a combination of scalping and excessive thatch build-up. You can rent a verticutter from your local rental store and dethatch it. Right now is the perfect time to do so!


----------

